# Bakery style buttercream frosting



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipie for that wonderful buttercream frosting the really good bakeries use?
Thanks


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's a recipe that I got at a cale decorating class:
- 1 pound butter
- 6 cups icing sugar
- 1 tsp. vanilla

To make it properly, you need a stand or hand mixer. I have a stand mixer. here's what I do:
- cream together butter and sugar, 1 cup at a time
- add vanilla
- beat mixture at high speed for 10 minutes

It will be creamy, smooth, tasty and spreadable.

You can add cocoa for chocolate icing.

Leftovers store well in the fridge. To use it again, bring to room temperature and beat until light.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

oh goodness go to cake central!

http://cakecentral.com/

there are forums, recipes, ideas, tricks, tips and help from several of the top bakers in the country.

a very fun group! strawberry or how about chocolate butter cream? maybe banana butter cream?

they have cake contests... if you like baking.. this is the site.

here is a 10 star rating

Geechigirlâs Crisco-Based Crust Buttercream

I have been using this recipe for years. It was actually passed down to me from my mother. She owned a bakery in Charleston, South Carolina and this is the recipe we used. It will hold-up well in various temperatures, including the heat and humidity. This recipe can be used for white buttercream, off white buttercream (add vanilla), or chocolate buttercream (add semi-sweet liquid chocolate and powered coco).
Ingredients

* 1 pound Crisco Shortening (Must use Criscoâ¦tried other brands and did not turn out the same)
4 pounds powdered sugar
3/4 cup of water (add more by the teaspoon if it is too stiff)
1 Tablespoon of flavoring (I use a mixture of clear vanilla, butter, and almond)

DIRECTIONS
1) Put the Crisco in the mixing bowl first.
2) Add powdered sugar, water, and flavoring.
3) I usually let it beat for 5 to 7 minutes at least. I will stop and scrape the sides of the bowl and then mix for another few minutes

to read the comments (not sure if you can see it if not logged in)
http://cakecentral.com/recipes/16027/geechigirls-crisco-based-crust-buttercream

there are so many recipes, forums, contests.. it is certainly fun to go look at.
check out the contests! http://cakecentral.com/contests/


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

For the pure white bakery frosting, you have to use clear flavorings and crisco.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

rean said:


> For the pure white bakery frosting, you have to use clear flavorings and crisco.


I agree. I make mine with almond extract flavoring. I don't use vanilla at all. I use pretty much the same recipie as 2 posters above.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

A local decorator here would always correct folks who inquired..."It's not buttercream, it's _BETTER_cream!"


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Carol from Upto said:


> Does anyone have a recipie for that wonderful buttercream frosting the really good bakeries use?
> Thanks



Buttercream Icing From: http://www.wilton.com/recipe/Buttercream-Icing

Here is another link that has another 2 or 3 more Buttercream Iceing/Frosting Recipe.
http://whatscookingamerica.net/PegW/ButtercreamIcing.htm

That link talks about if your making this frosting and how it Holds up in humidity better.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh my! Cake Central.....


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I just posted a recipe for that icing on my blog. The link is below.


----------

